# teenXXX Dialer



## Anonymous (21 April 2002)

Mein Vater ruft mich gerade an und fragt was das für eine - wörtlich: "naksche Frau" ist die absolut nicht verschwinden will. Nach langen Fragen muß mein Bruder einen Dialer auf den Rechner installiert haben. Leider waren alle Versuche vergeblich, den Dialer wieder zu deinstallieren. Unter Software haben wir ihn deinstalliert aber er bleibt trotz dem Aktiv und installiert! In der Taskleiste kann ich Ihn auch nicht mit der rechten Maustaste ausschalten. Die Daten des Dialers sind: VersinB, dann steht da noch eine Nummer WMP00000000454 und die Einwahlnummer: 0190854765 für 1,86 €/Minute. Leider sitzt mein Vater in Dresden und ich in Hamburg, daher ist es etwas schwierig genaueres dazu zu sagen. Fakt ist die 0190- Nummern sind seitens der Telekom gesperrt wurden und Modem ist auch keines im Rechner (DSL) also kann nichts passieren nur sollte schon dieser blöde Dialer weg gehen. Beim Versuch ihn zu schließen, offnet er sich gleich wieder und gibt eiene Modemerror raus -weil keins da ist! Hat jemand eien Tip, wie ich dieses Ding entfernen kann? Leider funktioniert die Remoteunterstützung nicht, sonst könnte ich da selbst mal im Rechner nachschauen! Ok, ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiter helfen!   Dank, Thomas Reichel


----------



## dialerfucker (21 April 2002)

@thomas;
hallo,
unter www.dialerhilfe.de gibt es in der Themenübersicht zwei Punkte:
Autostart löschen und lästige Startseite. Mit diesen Informationen müsste es hinhauen. Ich wette, dass dies ein Dialer von Mainpean/Stardialer ist, und da findet man sicher in der Registry Einträge...danach im Explorer unter Suchen nochmal den Name des Teils als*.exe eingeben um sicher zu gehen, dass da nicht noch Müll rumschwirrt...


----------



## Reinhard (23 April 2002)

Hallo Thomas,

nach erfolgter Installation erscheint die Verknüpfung "TeenSex.Ink" auf dem Desktop.

Außerdem sind Einträge in "C:\Windows\ Startmenü" und im 
Unterordner "C:\Windows\Startmenü\Programme" vorhanden.

Im Windows-Verzeichnis nistet sich die Datei "Dial32.ini" und "remg.ini" ein und unter "Windows\Dialer\" befindet sich die Datei "_WMP20000000xxx.exe".

In der Registry ist ein Eintrag unter 
"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\ CurrentVersion\Uninstall\TeenSex" zu finden.

Unter "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\ CurrentVersion\Run" wird der Schlüssel "deupdchk" mit dem Wert "C:\WINDOWS [Version] \Dialer\_WMP200000000xxx.exe !" eingetragen.

Die Deinstallation über die Systemsteuerung (Software) löscht keine Windows-Verzeichniseinträge sondern nur die Registry-Schlüssel.

Also diese Ordner und Dateien von Hand löschen!

Ich hoffe es hilft Dir weiter.

Gruß
Reinhard


----------

